# SE solves problems practice books / question bank



## MIPE (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anybody know any solved example books to be used for practice for the SE building exam? All what I have in my hands now are:

1- The NCEES practice exam.

2- David Conner's bridge problems.

3- PPI 's practice exam book.

In my opinion, this is not enough. Does any body know any other good SE solves problems books/question bank for practice for the exam ? If not , any ideas how to practice for the style of the questions of the exam?


----------



## David Connor SE (Jul 19, 2017)

That's a good start MIPE.  Thanks for buying my book!

In the beginning portion of my book I list my recommendations for study guide books. In my opinion, if you study those closely, you should be OK.  I highly recommend SEAOC IBC 2012 Seismic Design Manual - Vol. 1, but also the other volumes in that series.


----------



## MIPE (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Dave. I got the  SEAOC IBC 2012 Seismic Design Manual - Vol. 1  too and I am thinking of  buying the other volumes. However, I still believe all these are not enough. I passed the PE exam before and I had tons of sources for exam questions but cannot find the same in the SE. As  you know, the morning questions are those ones that are short and generally do not need so many calcs. The afternoon ones are a bit longer but  have a unique style. For those ones, all I have as examples are the 8 questions in books 1 and 3 above, which is not enough at all.


----------



## EZBuilding (Jul 19, 2017)

MIPE,

I purchased Kaplan's Structural Engineering Problems &amp; Solutions. In general I found their problems good, albeit a bit more challenging than most others and what i encountered on the exam.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jul 19, 2017)

Im taking PE Civil Structural, but plan to take SE in the future, so my question is, why isnt 6 minute solutions for SE a good source? Or the SERM from PPI? Even the Concrete, Steel amd Timber PPI Books have sections that apply to SE yes? My understanding was AM (multiple choice) questions for SE were comparable to PE structural morning and afternoon problems. I could be wrong just thought id ask.


----------



## ATLAC47 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Im taking PE Civil Structural, but plan to take SE in the future, so my question is, why isnt 6 minute solutions for SE a good source? Or the SERM from PPI? Even the Concrete, Steel amd Timber PPI Books have sections that apply to SE yes? My understanding was AM (multiple choice) questions for SE were comparable to PE structural morning and afternoon problems. I could be wrong just thought id ask.


I just took and passed the SE in the spring and purchased the SERM, 6 Minute Solutions, and the PPI Concrete, Steel and Timber books.  I feel all of those materials helped me pass the exam and for the most part had good example multiple choice questions that prepared me for the real exam.  I can't compare the SE vs PE questions as I've only ever taken the SE.


----------

